# TradPk x Turquoise DeT



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

*The Sire - 'Keiji' - Trad/HM PK*​








​ 
 _Age: Unknown, Mature male. Phenotype; Unknown. Background; unknown._
_ Owned from juevenile, so not over 14m._​ This photo is the day he first flared, and his fins ahve grown a tad since then. I will try and get photos today, but he seems to reach the right overlaps for HMPK. 
* The Dam - 'Kira' - Tuquoise DeT/SDeT*









​ 
 _Age; Unknown, adult. Phenotype; Unknown. Background; unknown._​ 
Fin type is hard to determine as she took a bite at the base of her caudal in the sorority before I ever got a full flare out of her. She had a pretty full spread, so doubting VT. She also looks blue here, but is turquiose under tank lighting, think this is taken w/out flash. 
 
* Essential Data:*
​*Fish Conditioning Started: *24-Jan-15*
Tank Set Up Completed: *06-Feb-15*
Tank Water Additives:* Stresscoat+; Rooibos Tea.
*Male into Spawning Tank:* 09-Feb-15, 12:30 GMT
*Female Into Chimney: *09-Feb-15, 13:30 GMT
*Female into Spawning Tank:
First Recorded Embrace:
First Eggs In Nest:
Female Removed:
Male Removed:

**
The Spawning Tank:
*​*
Size: *10 Gallons (U.S. Approx)
*Depth:* 4.5 inches.
*Temperature: *27C
*Plants: *Live - floating (_cambomba caroliniana_)
*Cover: *Live plants.


*The Whyfor's:*​ 
So, as the orchid line is on hold, I am spawning these two for experience. Keiji has always shown interest in breeding, he 'glass surfs' for days at a time and dsiplays breeding bars thoughout. He's started another one of these sessions today, so I figured he is as good a choice as any of the other boys...  He has pretty solid form, great deportment, just the right level of attitude. 

Kira is highly eggy, as is my mature cambodian, but Kira has the better form, just, and is more dominant than Hikari when it comes to males, so she is a good match behaviour-wise, methinks. Her spread irid/turquiose should yeild some nice (spread)irids in the babies, I am hoping, as Keiji is pure wildtype geno. If I am right, and she is carrying SI, I should get 100% SI babies, IIRC. 

Kira also has VERY long ventrals for a girl, which I don't think are split (she isn't letting em see atm but I am sure I would remember if they were split). I'm also hoping her point on her anal could affect F2, if I breed two siblings from this spawn together. 

As to colour down through a line, would opaque greens be of value, as Opaque whites are? If so, I could cross a green SI male from this spawn to a cambodian female. I have one with little in the way of irids and only one black dot to blemish her body. Then I can source an OP geno fish for the third spawn in the line (Giving Op and NR genes), and one more after that to (i think) have all boxes checked for opaque. 

Keiji, three hours in, already has a nest going (1/3 of the cup, but stillbuilding it) and Kira has been barring at him since she was acclimitised. 

I am thinking maybe the Orchid female needs a month or two to mature further.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

* UPDATE

Essential Data:*
​*Fish Conditioning Started: *24-Jan-15*
Tank Set Up Completed: *06-Feb-15*
Tank Water Additives:* Stresscoat+; Rooibos Tea.
*Male into Spawning Tank:* 09-Feb-15, 12:30 GMT
*Female Into Chimney: *09-Feb-15, 13:30 GMT
*Female into Spawning Tank: *09-Feb-15, 18:30 GMT
* First Recorded Embrace: *10-Feb-15, 12:30 GMT
* First Eggs In Nest: *10-Feb-15, 12:40 GMT
* Female Removed: *10-Feb-15, 14:45 GMT
* Male Removed: 

*That moved astoundingly fast once they started! Took them a while to get the knack, but I have a nest pretty full of eggs.  Removed Kira once he chased her off. She didnt seem to be interested in going back so pulled her incase he develops a nasty streak afterwards. 

she has a very small tear in her caudal and one bite (dent) in her anal fin. He didnt even nip at her once after the embraces started, nor did he push her out of the way. If he got back to the nest with the eggs before she could move again, he just waited for her to move. He flared at her a few times when she grabbed eggs, but stopped after he realised she was depositing them into the nest too!  

I really hope the behaviour in this pair is passed on to the fry. Having well behaved parents introduced into all my lines would make for lovely breeding stock. Both of them are very well deported in their normal tanks, so I was expeciting more aggression, but nope! Not complaining! =D

Now to wait and see if they managed to fertilise them. Some of the wraps were sideways, and a few were very loose. Also, a lot of eggs were dropped after he released the embrace and was picking up eggs. I am guessing these will be infertile?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

So excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Plagued by bad luck. It seems the eggs were infertile or he is an egg eater. :/ As the wraps were loose I am going to err on the side of the former and respawn him down the line, to see if there is a different result. The eggs that were left this morning were all fungused, so dad is back in his tank, the breeder is emptied, cleaned and refilled with the aged water I had for the fry in a 50:50 ratio with R.O. Water. I do have one more pairing to try, but will not post until I 
know if its a goer or not this time! XD


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Plagued by bad luck. It seems the eggs were infertile or he is an egg eater. :/ As the wraps were loose I am going to err on the side of the former and respawn him down the line, to see if there is a different result. The eggs that were left this morning were all fungused, so dad is back in his tank, the breeder is emptied, cleaned and refilled with the aged water I had for the fry in a 50:50 ratio with R.O. Water. I do have one more pairing to try, but will not post until I 
know if its a goer or not this time! XD


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's a fairly common occurrence that the eggs will not be fertile the first go-around. I've been told give them 3 strikes (then they're out).


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Following for more experience


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww no, I'm so sorry  Hopefully you'll have more luck next time!


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry about your eggs  good luck with the next spawn though!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

hrutan said:


> It's a fairly common occurrence that the eggs will not be fertile the first go-around. I've been told give them 3 strikes (then they're out).


Well, I do have a sibling female of my Black Orchid boy... Am thinking of trying this male with her.


----------

